# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی

## DokToR zAhRa

سلام به همه

ما بچه های پیش سالی واحدی هستیم یا ترمی واحدی؟

یعنی امتحانات نهایی ترم دوم از کل کتاب هست یا فقط ترم2؟

آخه سال های قبل رو دیدم فقط از ترم2بود

ممنون

----------


## Prison Break

کل کتاب
اون واسه چندین سال پیش بود خیلی وقته این قانون برداشته شده

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> کل کتاب
> اون واسه چندین سال پیش بود خیلی وقته این قانون برداشته شده


سال امتحانشو یادم نیست

----------

